# dog pet porter...DOOR??



## quakiez (May 20, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know where i can find a door for my dogs' pet porter? the door got really messed up, and i just need the door. thanks.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

If its a Petmate Pet Porter, here is a link for replacement parts. Linky.


----------



## quakiez (May 20, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! this is what i needed.


----------



## schizek (May 30, 2009)

You can also buy them on Dog.com...

http://www.dog.com/item/petmate-vari-kennel-replacement-door/


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

What happened to the door? I'm not only curious, I have a Petmate and would like to avoid something similar with mine in the future.


----------



## schizek (May 30, 2009)

I had a dog once claw and pull at the door so much he actually detached several of the vertical metal wires from the horizontal ones. I foster a lot of rescue dogs, though, and it's pretty rare for them to demolish the door, but it's good idea to keep an extra door around just in case you have a Houdini!


----------



## quakiez (May 20, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> What happened to the door? I'm not only curious, I have a Petmate and would like to avoid something similar with mine in the future.


hi, yes, exactly as it happened to schizek..it was mainly due to heavy use and also some corossion


----------

